# 64 lime with antenna & unknown bars?



## mrg (Dec 21, 2021)

When I brought this original paint 64 home a few yrs ago it had a few really different mods done by the original owner, 3 spd, hand brake, painted lettering on og dated tires, sissybar and super wide bars wrapped with lime tape, riding it thru the isles I noticed how wide they were ( look at last pic, really wide bars!!, I went back to stock bars/grips and added green seat cover like my og Lime 64 I had ), I didn't notice the auto antenna wrapped in that green tape, it extends above the sissy bar when raised, only history I got was he got it from a old lady in Reno and was her late husbands. last pic is when I brought it home. oh ya, wonder what bike those bars/neck are off of?


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 22, 2021)

mrg,

What’s the serial letters on this Lime as it has a trigger with a 36 spoke rear on a shorty frame?

Is there a date on the rear hub?


----------



## mrg (Dec 22, 2021)

F4 ser#, as said in other threads he laced a 1951 3spd ( probably of a 26 in ) into the 36 S2 and added the rare brake adapter


----------

